# Fading Frame



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

I purchased a Domane 4.3 in April. This model sports a bright blue frame, pretty sharp looking!

I have a bento box mounted to the top tube. I pulled off the box this week and discovered that the frame is much brighter where it was covered, the bike's finish shades darker. I can even see the lines where the box straps are running. 

The bike is stored indoors and I'm only getting a few rides a week on it. Should the frame be fading this quickly? 

Thanks...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

no. that's very poor quality. 

should a garaged car's paint fade in a few months if rarely even taken out of a garage?

If that was my bike I'd be bringing it in for a replacement or a refund.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Trek does have a 1 year warranty on paint, assuming that you are the original owner and you have proof of purchase.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

okiefo said:


> Trek does have a 1 year warranty on paint, assuming that you are the original owner and you have proof of purchase.


I bought it new from the LBS. I spoke with them yesterday and will be bringing the bike over later this week. 

I emailed Trek about this and never heard back.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Take box with you, some rubber products have chemicals in them that effect paint tones. If it is sun damage the underside of tubes and bottom bracket would all be different shade as well. I'm going to guess it's chemical action related. Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

Upnorth said:


> Take box with you, some rubber products have chemicals in them that effect paint tones. If it is sun damage the underside of tubes and bottom bracket would all be different shade as well. I'm going to guess it's chemical action related. Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


That's a good idea. The box is pretty much nylon however:

TriSports.com Bento Bike Box


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Trek has a one year warranty on paint and decals. Your Trek dealer should take a photo of your faded paint, and your serial number, then file a claim. Trek should take care of that issue, but you will be responsible for all labor involved in disassembly and reassembly of your bike.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you happen yo spray that bag with any type of waterproofing?? If not perhaps factory treated it??? Chemical reaction with nylon is not normal that I am aware of. Is there anything you would have kept in that bag that could have leaked or melted with heat or water from rain?? Sunscreen and oil could have same chemicals.


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

202cycle said:


> Trek has a one year warranty on paint and decals. Your Trek dealer should take a photo of your faded paint, and your serial number, then file a claim. Trek should take care of that issue, but you will be responsible for all labor involved in disassembly and reassembly of your bike.


If the issue is some kind of fault or defect of theirs, it makes no sense for me to absorb any cost whatsoever. If the problem comes from my use of a fabric, then that is a different story. Nonetheless, I'll update this thread after I see the dealer.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

If you discover the bikes in the store are "brighter" than yours, would that really make any difference? Swap bikes and would the next Trek fade in the same fashion? That is, unless they forgot to spray yours with a UV protectant top-coat.

Still, the factory may be interested if they have a bad batch of paint.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Did you check underside of tubes or bottom bracket to see if paint brighter than top side? This will tell you for sure if it is UV damage.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

202cycle said:


> Trek has a one year warranty on paint and decals. Your Trek dealer should take a photo of your faded paint, and your serial number, then file a claim. Trek should take care of that issue, but you will be responsible for all labor involved in disassembly and reassembly of your bike.


I would think if you bought the bike from that shop they would cover the labor - that's what I have been told by one Trek shop on warranty work including frame replacement anyway.


----------



## bikehp (May 1, 2014)

To to make sure everyone is clear on Trek's Warranty. Trek (nor does any brand) does not cover labor on any frame defect. That would be up to the store that you bought it from. Most dealers have will give free labor for the first year on a defective frame. Schwinn (when it was family owned) used to cover labor for the first year and most store still do that. I believe if Schwinn never had the lifetime warranty we would not have them today. It would be five years. If your Trek frame had bad paint Trek will take care of it.

Here is the Trek Warranty:

Every new Trek bicycle comes with our industry's best warranty and loyalty program - Trek Care. Once your Trek Bicycle is registered the Trek Bicycle Corporation provides each original retail purchaser of a Trek bicycle a warranty against defects in materials and workmanship, as stated below:

LIFETIME


Frames for the lifetime of the original owner (except forks, the Session, Scratch, Slash, and Ticket model frames, and the swing arms on all full suspension bicycles)
5 years


Swing arms on all full suspension bicycles (except the Session, Scratch, and Slash model frames)
3 years


Session (aluminum), Scratch, Slash and Ticket model frames and swing arms
2 years


 Session (carbon) model frames and swing arms
 RIDE+ motor, controller, & battery pack (or 600 charges, whichever comes first)
 All original Bontrager forks, parts and components (except consumables such as tires and tubes)
1 year


Paint and decals
 This warranty applies to 2011 and newer model bicycles and covers only Trek and Bontrager branded products. Any other original part or component shall be covered by the stated warranty of the original manufacturer. Any products not specifically included above are hereby omitted.Any other original part or component shall be covered by the stated warranty of the original manufacturer. Any products not specifically included above are hereby omitted. 
THIS WARRANTY DOES NOT COVER:

 Normal wear and tear
 Improper assembly
 Improper follow-up maintenance
 Installation of components, parts, or accessories not originally intended for or compatible with the bicycle as sold
 Damage or failure due to accident, misuse, abuse, or neglect
 Labor charges for part replacement or changeover
 This warranty is void in its entirety by any modification of the frame, fork, or components. This warranty is expressly limited to the repair or replacement of a defective item, and said repair or replacement is the sole remedy of the warranty. This warranty extends from the date of purchase, is offered only to the original owner, and is not transferable. This warranty applies only to Trek bicycles purchased through an authorized dealer or distributor. Trek Bicycle Corporation is not responsible for incidental or consequential damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion of incidental or consequential damages, so the above exclusion may not apply to you. Any claim against this warranty must be made through an authorized dealer or distributor. Proof of purchase is required. A bicycle must be registered with Trek Bicycle Corporation before a warranty claim may be processed. Claims made outside the country of purchase may be subject to fees and additional restrictions. Warranty duration and detail may differ by frame type and/or by country. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and those rights may vary from place to place. This warranty does not affect your statutory rights. The English version of the warranty shall prevail. 

For 2010 and older model bicycles, please consult your owner’s manual or contact us or an authorized dealer for the applicable warranty. 
TREK CARE LOYALTY PROGRAM Sometimes accidents happen and you may need to replace a non-warranty damaged frame or part. That's why we made the Trek Care Loyalty Program. We know how much you love your Trek bike and understand the burden of having to replace a non-warranty damaged bike frame or part. This program can be used to obtain a discount on a replacement frame or component in the case of nonwarranty damage. Contact your local authorized dealer for details.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Srode said:


> I would think if you bought the bike from that shop they would cover the labor - that's what I have been told by one Trek shop on warranty work including frame replacement anyway.


That's usually how it works. The shop I work at will cover labor on a warranty claim if you bought the bike from us. If you bring a bike in that you bought elsewhere and we need to do a full tear down there's a warranty handling fee.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

That's why trek care plus is so worth it


----------



## nesdog (Jul 15, 2004)

To update: 

I wrote to Trek via their web posted own Customer Service link: I got nothing back.

I went to the LBS who took pictures and agreed the frame shouldn't be fading that quickly: I never heard from them again despite their promise to follow up. I'll have to drop in this weekend. 

My problem is that I really like the 2014 blue frame and the likelihood is that any replacement will be this year's model, which I don't care for. So in the end, I guess I'll just let this go.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

nesdog said:


> So in the end, I guess I'll just let this go.


That's likely what both Trek and your LBS were hoping for.

I don't blame you, though.


----------

